# Swollen Belly or just Fat?



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

So about a week ago, I posted some questions I had on Ivermectin. I dosed it out on Tuesday and had some slight side effects, namely soft smelly poops. My girl Nubsy seems to be affected the worse as she actually had diarrhea for a couple of days. I noticed a couple of days ago the she had a rather rotund belly. We had been feeding them a lot of pedialyte, pumpkin, meat baby food, oats, and plain probiotic yogurt. She is a small rat so she might just not hold her weight nicely. One of her cagemates also has a round belly but she is bigger. Her belly was soft and she still had soft poops so probably not a blockage. Just a few minutes ago, I noticed she seemed to be breathing funny? Funny to me at least. Not too fast but heavily. (She was laying in a new litter I'm trying, its kiln dried pine I put in yesterday) She has sensitive lungs, so I plan on getting rid of the litter and going back to the old litter. So is her stomach swollen because she's fat and breathing weird because of the litter, or do you think it could be something else? Sorry for the long post guys, any helpful response is appreciated.


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah first get rid of the litter, pine is not good for rats at all! If you haven't used it before a paper based cat litter makes excellent litter box fill for your rats! I think the breathing issue may just be related to a reaction to the pine if it's something new, but keep an eye on it.

Is she kind of sausage shaped, or is she kind of pear shaped when you look at her from above? Fat rats tend to be a little more sausage shaped like a cylinder overall versus a trim rat which tapers from the point of the nose to the round hindquarters.

Is it possible she maybe has some bloating? Pumpkin especially promotes pooping, and the fiber from that and the oats could be causing her a little gas build up. Try warming her belly, giving her a gentle belly massage, or ease up on the pumpkin and see if that helps!


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

Cedar and pine contain phenols (anti-bacterial agents) that are caustic and toxic for all mammals, including humans. Interestingly they are found in commonly used cleaning agents like Pine-Sol and Lysol (which I never use). As for the swollen belly, can you post some pictures? It's hard to tell otherwise. As for the diarrhea, I'm not sure if it's due to the Ivermectin or perhaps the diet you've been feeding her. Keep in mind rats do not process diary like humans do. I would switch to a standard block or kibble diet and see if the symptoms go away.


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

shibezone said:


> Yeah first get rid of the litter, pine is not good for rats at all! If you haven't used it before a paper based cat litter makes excellent litter box fill for your rats! I think the breathing issue may just be related to a reaction to the pine if it's something new, but keep an eye on it.Is she kind of sausage shaped, or is she kind of pear shaped when you look at her from above? Fat rats tend to be a little more sausage shaped like a cylinder overall versus a trim rat which tapers from the point of the nose to the round hindquarters.Is it possible she maybe has some bloating? Pumpkin especially promotes pooping, and the fiber from that and the oats could be causing her a little gas build up. Try warming her belly, giving her a gentle belly massage, or ease up on the pumpkin and see if that helps!


 I switched back to the cat litter. She is pear shaped as of now but it's an eve, gradual shape, no odd distention. It's hardly noticable from the top but when you lift her up and look at her belly, she is definitley pear shaped. Good idea on the pumpkin, I just know everyone suggests oats and pumpkin for diarrhea. Also, when she breathes, sometimes she lurches, it's very slight. I started her on antibiotics since she is a sensitive rat but do you think shes having trouble breathing from the gas or the pine?


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

athenianratdaddy said:


> Cedar and pine contain phenols (anti-bacterial agents) that are caustic and toxic for all mammals, including humans. Interestingly they are found in commonly used cleaning agents like Pine-Sol and Lysol (which I never use). As for the swollen belly, can you post some pictures? It's hard to tell otherwise. As for the diarrhea, I'm not sure if it's due to the Ivermectin or perhaps the diet you've been feeding her. Keep in mind rats do not process diary like humans do. I would switch to a standard block or kibble diet and see if the symptoms go away.


 Sorry, don't want to post pictures yet. She's sleeping and I don't want to stress her out by handling her. She looks normal from a top view, but when I hold her up, her belly has a gradual pear shape. All my rats had a little diarrhea after the Ivermectin but it only lasted a few hours. Hers lasted a few days but her poops are still smelly and soft. The poops are orange, probably from the pumpkin. I didn't realize they shouldn't eat a lot of the pumpkin, yogurt, or oats. Lot's of people suggested it. I'll switch her to plain oxbow for a while and do some massaging on her belly. Do you know of any other way to relieve the gas?


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

So here's an update! I started Nubsy on antibiotics this morning because I figured the stress from the diarrhea caused a flare up. She seemed really tired, limp and unresponsive this afternoon. I massaged her belly a bit before I left to get some infant gas drops. When I got back and got ready to dose her, she perked up when I gave her the drops, ate it up enthusiastically, and she even fought me for the dropper. Now she's wide eyed and looking everywhere and moving so I have high hopes! I think the lurching breathing is side sucking from the discomfort of the gas pain. I plan on feeding her and the other ratties a plain diet until the issue is resolved. Thanks for the suggestions you guys and if you have anymore, feel free to leave them!


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

I forgot to say: I love the name Nubsy, that's so cute!!!

Those foods you're giving are perfectly fine (of course with respect to some sensitivity to dairy) you just have to give small amounts per day of one of each of them so you don't cause MORE diarrhea (too much water, too much fiber, etc can cause bad poops even in people). You can always cycle those items to give them something to be excited about as a treat each evening to keep their spirits up!
I think the guidelines I've seen are no more than a thimble sized amount, or just enough for them to hold in their paws at one time once a day. I've gone by this and the worst I've ever gotten reaction wise were some tiny rat farts all night long from some cabbage I gave them. Rats are kind of little hogs and they will eat themselves sick on novelty foods sometimes!

I think you're right the side sucking could be from the gas pain. If she keeps doing it, as always I suggest getting in touch with your vet. In terms of relieving her gas, just let her eat her regular food for a few days to see if her poop becomes solid again, that may help for now!


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

shibezone said:


> I forgot to say: I love the name Nubsy, that's so cute!!!Those foods you're giving are perfectly fine (of course with respect to some sensitivity to dairy) you just have to give small amounts per day of one of each of them so you don't cause MORE diarrhea (too much water, too much fiber, etc can cause bad poops even in people). You can always cycle those items to give them something to be excited about as a treat each evening to keep their spirits up!I think the guidelines I've seen are no more than a thimble sized amount, or just enough for them to hold in their paws at one time once a day. I've gone by this and the worst I've ever gotten reaction wise were some tiny rat farts all night long from some cabbage I gave them. Rats are kind of little hogs and they will eat themselves sick on novelty foods sometimes!I think you're right the side sucking could be from the gas pain. If she keeps doing it, as always I suggest getting in touch with your vet. In terms of relieving her gas, just let her eat her regular food for a few days to see if her poop becomes solid again, that may help for now!


 Thanks! I named her because she had a nub at the end of her tail, likely bitten off by a littermate. I wish they said how much to give them, I just assumed as much as she wanted. She definetley was a little piggie when I gave her these foods. As of now, she's resting, but seems a little unresponsive to my strokes. She's shifting a lot, but her belly already feels a little looser. I'm assuming she needs a lot of rest. One thing that concerns me is that she seems to have forgotten how to use the water bottles. She drinks the pedialyte I give her and she drinks what leaks out of the bottle. Is she not thirsty? She's also not eating a lot, will this get better with the gas going away? What can I mix the pellets with that won't upset her tummy?


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

Another good update! Nubsy has been resting, almost unresponsive save for occasional shifting. To my surprise, she came up to the cage entrance to say hi! She was looking like her normal self. I gave her a dose of the gas drops and rubbed her belly which is feeling smaller already! And I hadn't noticed that she had not been cleaning herself, and she twisted around to clean her back which I don't think she could do if the gas was still bad. I'm so relieved she's doing ok, she was looking pretty bad. We're still not out of the woods yet, but I have hope for her yet! Thanks for the tips, advice, and concern for my Nubsy! I'll update again tomorrow, hopefully with a happy ending!


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Yaaay for a good update! I've been reading this thread with curiosity as I have no idea what to do with a rat with gas. I'm learning a lot


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

Vampiric Conure said:


> Yaaay for a good update! I've been reading this thread with curiosity as I have no idea what to do with a rat with gas. I'm learning a lot


 Don't worry, I didn't either. After hours of searching I stumbled across this page http://www.ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails093.html which has a lot of useful information. And lucky for you we have a good update! Nubsy has some hard lumps in her belly which have been moving and shape to the contour of her intestines, It's poop! I gave her a pinch of miralax with some babyfood last night and this morning the lumps have moved further down her belly. It can't be too much longer till she poops. She was fiesty last night as well and also slept which she hasn't really done the past couple of days. Right now, her belly is still bloated but a bit softer so the gas medicine is working. Still tired and wants to be left alone, but that's typical of her. So here's to hoping the gas drops, miralax, and massages help! Thanks for your concern!


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

WE HAVE POOP! Sorry this update is so soon after the last one, but WE HAVE POOP! It's not the hard ones but the soft ones, not really smelly anymore but a little orange. This is great because she hadn't pooped yesterday! I've never been so happy to find poop! Another thing, she drank from the waterbottle but only if I did the ball. Is there a reason she's doing this you think?


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

Another pretty good update. Nubsy has been pooping but none of the hard ones. So I bought her some Sennakot dual action. It's a stool softener and a laxative so hopefully the poops will soften enough to come out easier. I also noticed she only does the weird side sucking but it's from her ribs and she only does it after she moves so i think it's a pain response since she stops after settling down. Because of this I've decided to take her off of the antibiotics since its not URI related and so her gut flora is not completely destroyed while she's fighting this. Her belly looks a little smaller so that's good too. I'm hoping for some big poops tomorrow. She's also zooming (as fast as she can right now but it's zooming!) around the couch while I clean her cage! She looks a lot better than even a few hours ago! I'll update more tomorrow.


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

MASSIVE UPDATE GUYS! As I was cleaning the cage, my mom saw Nubsy poop quite a bit. It was really soft and a bit frothy. She was tired after that so I left her alone for a bit. When I went to feel her tummy, the hard lumps were practically gone. The lumps weren't poops but gas buildup! She's still a little distended but rather than crawl over the armrests on the couch, she jumped over them! She's also still tired but I wouldn't blame her, I have Chrons disease so i know how it feels to go that much in one sitting. She's drinking water with pedialyte from the bowl and I plan on giving her some baby food for dinner. I don't plan on giving her any medicine since the gas is nearly gone and I don't want to give her the runs with the Sennakot. I'll update again tomorrow, hopefully for the last time! Thanks to everyone for their advice and concern for Nubsy and I hope this information can help you if your rat gets bloated from gas!


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Yippie @ Poop! **Throws confetti** Waiting for the next update with excitement


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh I'm so glad she's pooping! Poor little bub, gas pains are honestly some of the worst pains out there so I hope she feels better soon!

Also about your questions earlier:
If she's not using the water bottle you can keep a little bowl of water out for the rats, I keep both for them to pick which they like. If you need to encourage her to the bottle specifically though you can smear a little baby food or apple sauce on the end of it and put her near it to see if she figures it out, that's how it was recommended to me to teach a hamster to use their bottle, I'm sure it will work for rats too! Just be careful not to clog the roller ball!

If you need to mix anything with her food to soften it just use a little water, and let it set until it gets mooshy, it doesn't need anything extra since you're giving her pedialyte and such! Fruit juice may be too sugary to be helpful, and most soup broth unfortunately has a lot of salt in it, which would be my go to mix ins for most stuff.


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

shibezone said:


> Oh I'm so glad she's pooping! Poor little bub, gas pains are honestly some of the worst pains out there so I hope she feels better soon!Also about your questions earlier:If she's not using the water bottle you can keep a little bowl of water out for the rats, I keep both for them to pick which they like. If you need to encourage her to the bottle specifically though you can smear a little baby food or apple sauce on the end of it and put her near it to see if she figures it out, that's how it was recommended to me to teach a hamster to use their bottle, I'm sure it will work for rats too! Just be careful not to clog the roller ball!If you need to mix anything with her food to soften it just use a little water, and let it set until it gets mooshy, it doesn't need anything extra since you're giving her pedialyte and such! Fruit juice may be too sugary to be helpful, and most soup broth unfortunately has a lot of salt in it, which would be my go to mix ins for most stuff.


 I don't think I'll need the mixins since she started eating her pellets last night after all of this occured. But I will keep it in mind if any of this occurs again. Since I don't see her at night, I don't know if she's actually using the bottles so I'll keep the bowl out until I see her do it. I prefer bottles because my girls have a tendancy to knock it over. Hasn't happened yet so I'll keep my fingers crossed that they leave it alone. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

Vampiric Conure said:


> Yippie @ Poop! **Throws confetti** Waiting for the next update with excitement


 Well here it is! Last night after the pooping and update, she was going to places in her cage that she hadn't visited since this all started. She was stretching up to see other things, and even started eating her pellets! This morning, I found her on top of the her tree stump house, her favorite spot! She was moving a lot and faster too. She came down and got some baby food I put out for everyone and even started to play a little. She's feeling a lot better! As for her belly, it's still distended but looks different, like it's not holding it's shape. It looks like a deflating balloon. I found some more lumps in her belly. but they're smaller and softer than before. It could be poop or gas. Since she's through the worst of it, she's won't be getting any medicine unless she needs it. And she's getting a treat today too! A finger full of probiotic yogurt. The happy tails website suggested it for after she's gotten over it to replenish her gut flora. I believe that's all. If you guys are interested in her deflating belly, let me know and I'll update again, but I think that's it for now! Thanks so much for everyone's advice and thoughtful comments!


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

I had to find a bowl my rats couldn't knock over for pea fishing and I've had REALLY good luck with dog bowls like this one: https://www.petsmart.com/dog/bowls-...s/top-paw-chevron-texture-dog-bowl-44721.html It's the kind where the bottom of the bowl touches, and then the outer rim also touches! As long as they can't get underneath it they're really stable.

Otherwise a stoneware or heavy ceramic bowl with straight walls on it would work. I use one I salvaged from an old coworker, it's like a dessert/souffle ramekin, and my boys have managed to knock it over once in 6 months, and my largest rat is an absolute chunk!!!

Glad I can help!!


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

shibezone said:


> I had to find a bowl my rats couldn't knock over for pea fishing and I've had REALLY good luck with dog bowls like this one: https://www.petsmart.com/dog/bowls-...s/top-paw-chevron-texture-dog-bowl-44721.html It's the kind where the bottom of the bowl touches, and then the outer rim also touches! As long as they can't get underneath it they're really stable.Otherwise a stoneware or heavy ceramic bowl with straight walls on it would work. I use one I salvaged from an old coworker, it's like a dessert/souffle ramekin, and my boys have managed to knock it over once in 6 months, and my largest rat is an absolute chunk!!!Glad I can help!!


 I actually have a bowl that could work. It's my oldest boy's food dish when he was a baby. It's small but heavy. I'll just have to fill it more often, but I think it'll work. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

So, I dont think the issue has completely resolved yet. While she is marginally better, she's still freaking me out. She does eat well but i don't know if she's drinking well. She also seems very tired in the cage but energetic when i take her out to massage her belly (she is more nocturnal than the others). Am I making a mountain out of a mole hill or should i be concerned? It's not really even a gut feeling, just a feeling that something should be wrong, yknow? My mom (she's a nurse so she knows medical things and loves our rats too) says she's fine but I can't help but find things wrong and blow them out of proportion. Do you guys have any advice for me because the anxiety won't let me leave her alone and I know that all she needs now is rest. Any help for me to calm down is appreciated. But, as for Nubsy, I think she is both fat and bloated. I weighed her today and she went from 355g to 400g. So some weight loss advice would be useful too because she is a petite rat and 400 is too much for her. Anyway, thanks for keeping up with us, your concern is very appreciated!


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh gosh I'm sorry to hear you're having anxiety, I completely understand because I can't relax either when I know something is up with my rats. It's a fun combination for me being a Very Invested pet parent and also having an anxiety disorder! 

When in doubt like this I always always always will suggest to call your vet and talk to them. While the people of the forum aren't dummies in any sense we're also not trained vets, and I think getting their opinion is very important. Even if you can't afford to take them in right away most vets are happy to advise you over the phone as best they can!


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

shibezone said:


> Oh gosh I'm sorry to hear you're having anxiety, I completely understand because I can't relax either when I know something is up with my rats. It's a fun combination for me being a Very Invested pet parent and also having an anxiety disorder! When in doubt like this I always always always will suggest to call your vet and talk to them. While the people of the forum aren't dummies in any sense we're also not trained vets, and I think getting their opinion is very important. Even if you can't afford to take them in right away most vets are happy to advise you over the phone as best they can!


 The problem with my vet is that the vets don't tell you anything other than bring them in. They're good exotics vets, just really in it for the money I feel. She's fine, my mom helps to talk me down and tells me things that are normal or even better in Nubsy. She did say, with anxiety, you tend to ground yourself in the irrational, which I see now that i've been doing. So, if i have a concern, I have my mom address it which really helps. As for Nubsy today, i can now feel her abdominal wall, so she now is just fat. We're gonna have to workout till that goes away. I think she still has tummy issues from the Ivermectin, but other than that, she's fine.


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah your mom is absolutely right, it's hard not to fall into fatalistic 'what if' thinking or to remember feelings aren't always facts. I'm glad Nubsy is now 'only fat', get her some playtime and limit her fatty treats and that should help!


----------



## PolietEclaire (Sep 22, 2018)

Hey folks, I'm having a similar issue with Poli. She used to be "the little one' of the two twins, being just as skinny as she was shy. Her sister on the other hand looked a little beefy. That is...UNTIL!!!...I started to give them pasta and I purchased a coconut hide-away about the same time. My partner and I went away for a few days and when we came back, Poli had gained weight. She had also claimed the coconut as her own and in the coming weeks will rarely be seen out of it. She's not stuck because she will come out for her morning banana and does participate in "Free Range Time". Now she is larger than her sister! Wider, thicker in the middle,firm belly (think pressing your fingers against you arm VS a belly), pear shaped (starts to fatten out under arms), lazy,..I'm really worried. Eclaire is the adventurous troublemaker, so Poli doesn't do a lot of running around on her own. They are twins but their personalities are what set them apart. The physical difference concerns me.That wheel in their cage might as well be an art piece. I'm about to switch them to a block the local Rat Rescue suggested for their ages (7 months) What is the best way to go about using pumpkin as a laxative? Now that some months have gone by has Nubys' condition returned?Thank you in advanced for any replies


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

PolietEclaire said:


> Hey folks, I'm having a similar issue with Poli. She used to be "the little one' of the two twins, being just as skinny as she was shy. Her sister on the other hand looked a little beefy. That is...UNTIL!!!...I started to give them pasta and I purchased a coconut hide-away about the same time. My partner and I went away for a few days and when we came back, Poli had gained weight. She had also claimed the coconut as her own and in the coming weeks will rarely be seen out of it. She's not stuck because she will come out for her morning banana and does participate in "Free Range Time". Now she is larger than her sister! Wider, thicker in the middle,firm belly (think pressing your fingers against you arm VS a belly), pear shaped (starts to fatten out under arms), lazy,..I'm really worried. Eclaire is the adventurous troublemaker, so Poli doesn't do a lot of running around on her own. They are twins but their personalities are what set them apart. The physical difference concerns me.That wheel in their cage might as well be an art piece. I'm about to switch them to a block the local Rat Rescue suggested for their ages (7 months) What is the best way to go about using pumpkin as a laxative? Now that some months have gone by has Nubys' condition returned?Thank you in advanced for any replies


 Hi, what this sounds like is just a lazy, chunky ratty on your hand! Sounds like my big boy Nicademus. Just minimize treats and do portion control with her other foods. Encourage free range time and maybe get foraging toys. You can make or purchase them and it's a great way to make them work for their treats. Unfortunately, Nubsy suddenly passed away Sunday morning. She got bad very quickly and passed in her sleep. She was a good ratty and will be deeply missed. But it doesn't sound like your rat has what she had so I wouldn't worry. Hope this helps!


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear Nubsy passed, poor girl. Do you know if it was related to her tummy trouble, or was it something else?

Also, Poliet, I agree you might just have a chubster, especially around that age. Of my three rats, all from the same litter, Jindosh is a giant and he's just all around very big, he's chunky, he has a VERY thick tail and he's not the quickest moving of the three, whereas Paolo is very small, very slim and darty, with a super tiny tail. Jindosh was about the same size as Paolo when I got them at around 6 months old, now they're about a year old, give or take.

I agree limit the pasta and encourage her to move around, see what kinds of activities she likes and try that! Cheerios make pretty good 'low impact' treats, or if you want something she can trim her teeth with offer some chicken bones!

Also, make sure she's pooping regularly! If you think she's constipated you can offer her some canned pumpkin on a spoon, or offer a chunk of fresh or cooked pumpkin. I'm not sure if there's an exact amount to give to encourage pooping but I'd treat it like a treat, meaning not more than they can hold in their paws at one time. Start with a small amount to make sure they react to it well.


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

shibezone said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry to hear Nubsy passed, poor girl. Do you know if it was related to her tummy trouble, or was it something else?Also, Poliet, I agree you might just have a chubster, especially around that age. Of my three rats, all from the same litter, Jindosh is a giant and he's just all around very big, he's chunky, he has a VERY thick tail and he's not the quickest moving of the three, whereas Paolo is very small, very slim and darty, with a super tiny tail. Jindosh was about the same size as Paolo when I got them at around 6 months old, now they're about a year old, give or take.I agree limit the pasta and encourage her to move around, see what kinds of activities she likes and try that! Cheerios make pretty good 'low impact' treats, or if you want something she can trim her teeth with offer some chicken bones!Also, make sure she's pooping regularly! If you think she's constipated you can offer her some canned pumpkin on a spoon, or offer a chunk of fresh or cooked pumpkin. I'm not sure if there's an exact amount to give to encourage pooping but I'd treat it like a treat, meaning not more than they can hold in their paws at one time. Start with a small amount to make sure they react to it well.


 She was very sensitive. She had diarrhea that really never resolved fully and she was very thin and had trouble gaining weight. She took a turn the night before she passed. I was out of the house, but my mom says she got lots of pets and even had a lick of ice cream. My mom thinks it was organ failure from the diarrhea. I hate to say it, but i was relieved. She was really suffering that last day. What was really sweet though was how the others cared for her until she died. They would put their noses to hers and cuddle with her. My boy Nicademus even has a flare up right now because he was so stressed about her. I take comfort in knowing she's with my two other rats who have passed now and she's not in pain anymore. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## PolietEclaire (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear about Nubsy it's evident she was well cared for. Thank you all for the advise, my partner is trying to convince me she's just fat (I had a human friend who was very tiny until a certain age too so..) This is my first pair so I'm a worried new mom. This weekend I'm going to try to get them to like that **** wheel, I'm fully armed with Cheerios  I'm so glad I found this forum, you all know the reactions I get when I tell people about my girls..


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

Nubsy knows she was well loved! And boy, yeah, I know where you're coming from. When I lost my favorite childhood dog she'd been living with a nutrient absorption issue and even though I bawled in my car after I was done in the vet's office I was so glad she was at peace finally.

If they don't like the wheel what I could suggest is climbing platforms, wood bridges and bird ropes! Making tunnels and stuff for playtime is a good idea, too, like taping some soda boxes together with holes cut to make a fort. Climbing toys seem to be my most used ones after the forts!!
Also yeah I absolutely know! I've gotten all kinds of reactions talking about my rats hahah.


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

PolietEclaire said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Nubsy it's evident she was well cared for. Thank you all for the advise, my partner is trying to convince me she's just fat (I had a human friend who was very tiny until a certain age too so..) This is my first pair so I'm a worried new mom. This weekend I'm going to try to get them to like that **** wheel, I'm fully armed with Cheerios  I'm so glad I found this forum, you all know the reactions I get when I tell people about my girls..


 Thank you, it means a lot to hear this! I actually have a rat, (Nimh ~5 mo) who is pear shaped. My breeder says she comes from the "potato line". But she's active and healthy for her size (450g) so don't worry too much about the weight as much as the activity. I got a wheel and they rarely ever use it, they really only jump on to sit, but maybe you can but watered down peanut butter or nut butters at the top so they have to walk on the wheel to get it. I know how being a new rat mom is, I've had mine for ~18 months and even the littlest sneeze can set me on alert. Just relax and know that your rats are fine. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Moodlemoo (Aug 13, 2018)

shibezone said:


> Nubsy knows she was well loved! And boy, yeah, I know where you're coming from. When I lost my favorite childhood dog she'd been living with a nutrient absorption issue and even though I bawled in my car after I was done in the vet's office I was so glad she was at peace finally.If they don't like the wheel what I could suggest is climbing platforms, wood bridges and bird ropes! Making tunnels and stuff for playtime is a good idea, too, like taping some soda boxes together with holes cut to make a fort. Climbing toys seem to be my most used ones after the forts!!Also yeah I absolutely know! I've gotten all kinds of reactions talking about my rats hahah.


 Thank you for saying that, it really means a lot. Losing any animal is not easy. I had to put my great Dane Lola down a few years ago. She always slept in my room and when I woke up and saw she wasn't there, I bawled for hours. Even as I'm typing this, I'm crying because I'm thinking about all the pets I've lost. I also agree with the climbing toys. I have a rope mat that I use as a way for my ratties to climb up into their cage from the couch. It's good exercise for my big boy. Also, hide treats in hard to reach places so they have to work to get treats. Another fun one is getting hollowed balls with holes in them and putting greens and treats in it. Hope this advice helps.


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

**Hugs** It's hard when our loved ones pass, even if it is our humble ratties. RIP Nubsy.


----------



## Chana (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi! I have a 3 weeks year old baby rat who has just opened his eyes and he's having a bloated stomach.. We don't have any vets who treat rats in my country and I can't find any pedialyte either.. I tried feeding him coconut water because it contains electrolytes.. what should I do? any suggestions would be really appreciated 💚


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Chana said:


> Hi! I have a 3 weeks year old baby rat who has just opened his eyes and he's having a bloated stomach.. We don't have any vets who treat rats in my country and I can't find any pedialyte either.. I tried feeding him coconut water because it contains electrolytes.. what should I do? any suggestions would be really appreciated 💚


3 Weeks!..
That’s too young, babies should have their eyes open before they are even adopted. 








Do you have any other rats? Rats must live in same-sex pairs of 2 or more, they are super social animals and without a rat playmate they will get depressed and may experience a decline in health. I’m so sorry that he’s not doing too well, I would check other posts to see what they did as a solution! Good luck 🤞


----------



## Chana (Mar 11, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> 3 Weeks!..
> That’s too young, babies should have their eyes open before they are even adopted.
> View attachment 304022
> 
> Do you have any other rats? Rats must live in same-sex pairs of 2 or more, they are super social animals and without a rat playmate they will get depressed and may experience a decline in health. I’m so sorry that he’s not doing too well, I would check other posts to see what they did as a solution! Good luck 🤞


Tysm for the reply!
I found him with 3 other baby rats.. they were orphaned and I had no choice but to raise them.. 
But his siblings passed and one of them died because of a swollen belly and other two because of a respiratory disorder and dehydration.. 
I really really want my baby to be okay.. I feed him every 2 hours, milk and coconut water in turn.. 
And I made a little sac with rice in it, I heat it up and massage his belly which seemed to make him a little at ease.. 
Please inform me if you find anything that I could try to make him better.. Thanks! 💚


----------

